
Are you finding the root cause? - sant0sk1
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/1174-are-you-finding-the-root-cause
======
aneesh
"There are only 3 ways to find the root cause of a problem:

1\. Right Way

2\. Wrong way

3\. 37 Signals way."

\- comment on SvN (Mike)

